# Cubealot.com - Cube Price Comparison



## muchacho (Jan 24, 2017)

http://cubealot.com/

Hopefully it makes easier to find good prices for cubes. It's not finished, it only searchs in 10 stores and there are less than 70 cubes added for now (and it can't see if a cube is sold out, and there are probably still some bugs).



Spoiler: Stores



Zcube.vip 
Cubezz.com
LighTake.com
TheCubicle.us
SpeedCubeShop.com
SpeedCube.com.au
ThePuzzleStore.uk
CANcube.ca
MasKeCubos.com
CubingOutLoud.com





Spoiler: Currencies



USD
EUR
GBP
CAD
AUD

Prices are converted using an online tool, so they'll be approximate.


Spoiler: Store (Original currency)



Zcube.vip (EUR)
Cubezz.com (USD)
LighTake.com (USD)
TheCubicle.us (USD)
SpeedCubeShop.com (USD)
SpeedCube.com.au (AUD)
ThePuzzleStore.uk (GBP)
CANcube.ca (CAD)
MasKeCubos.com (EUR)
CubingOutLoud.com (USD)






I'll be adding more cubes and I'll try to add more stores and currencies soon. I'll have to add a search function also once there are too many cubes. Maybe in the future I'll add price alerts (or price history graphs).

You can add a cube to the wishlist (http://cubealot.com/Wishlist) (look for a + sign in the cube page). I'll try to make it also possible to remove stores you might not be interested in.


----------



## LouMeu (Jan 24, 2017)

Awesome! It would be cool if you could an option to show the price for each cube at each store, or maybe make an option to filter stores by location. Looks great so far!


----------



## muchacho (Jan 24, 2017)

Thanks! Filtering by store will be an option, and also showing all the minimum prices at each store (maybe just on the wishlist).


----------



## Dom (Jan 24, 2017)

Gj, @muchacho but it needs cubedepotusa.com the WuJi is super cheap there right now I think


----------



## muchacho (Jan 24, 2017)

That's one of the other five I know, I will try to add them all.

cubelelo.com
puzzlesdeingenio.com
cubedepotusa.com
corner-twist.com
championscubestore.com

Any more?


----------



## Dom (Jan 25, 2017)

I think it's cool that the lowest price is shown next to the puzzle and if you click on that price, it takes you to the website that has that lowest price. But would it be possible to also have the name of the cube shop next to that price on the main page in parentheses? That way, we can see what cube shop has those prices without having to click on it. 
The reason is because I want to get an idea of which puzzles I would be able to buy all from the same shop to save on shipping. 

But seriiusly, it's amazing. This is such a neat tool!


----------



## muchacho (Jan 25, 2017)

Sure, done.

ZC = Zcube.vip
CZZ = Cubezz.com
LT = LighTake.com
TC = TheCubicle.us
SCS = SpeedCubeShop.com
TPS = ThePuzzleStore.uk
SCA = SpeedCube.com.au
CAN = CANcube.ca
MKC = MasKeCubos.com
COL = CubingOutLoud.com


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 25, 2017)

The only thing that may complicate things would be the various shipping costs as some like Cubezz offer free shipping which can make a difference to final costs.

However as the app is now it is awesome. It gives you a good pointer. I like it a lot.


----------



## muchacho (Jan 25, 2017)

Thanks!

I don't know if it would be possible to add shipping costs, even if it is it would be too difficult, so not gonna happen I guess.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2017)

how 'bout scmu.in ?


----------



## muchacho (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks good, I'll try to add it. Thanks!


----------



## JohnnyReggae (Jan 25, 2017)

muchacho said:


> Thanks!
> 
> I don't know if it would be possible to add shipping costs, even if it is it would be too difficult, so not gonna happen I guess.


I would imagine that adding shipping costs would be a problem seeing as everyone uses different methods and rates etc. which also change depending on sizes of parcels etc... It's just something to bear in mind when looking at costs.


----------



## asacuber (Jan 25, 2017)

muchacho said:


> Looks good, I'll try to add it. Thanks!



You're welcome! 

Also Pcubedpuzzles is another puzzle store.


----------



## muchacho (Feb 4, 2017)

I've been adding a few more cubes (now there are 90), also:

- I've added 3 more stores (and removed MasKeCubos.com because it was giving me some problems and it doesn't have many of the newer cubes):
PCubed.in
MagicCubeMall.com
KubeKings.com

- And more currencies:
INR - Indian rupee
JPY - Japanese yen
RUB - Russian ruble
BRL - Brazilian real
CNY - Renmimbi (Chinese yuan)
MXN - Mexican peso

- There are now pages for each store, listing all the cubes at that store (e.g. http://cubealot.com/TC)

- I've added a page that shows the latest (50) cubes that have been added to the site (http://cubealot.com/Latest)

Next I'll add the possibility of hiding some stores, and then probably a search form once the number of cubes is high enough.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 5, 2017)

I really like your website. I use it all the time!


----------



## muchacho (Feb 26, 2017)

Some updates:

- 150 cubes.

- Added another store, http://www.championscubestore.com/

- Added a (simple) search form.

- I asked the store owners if they were ok with my site scraping theirs, only 6 have replied so far, but all of those said it was fine.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 26, 2017)

Looking good. 

Could you add CubeDepotusa.com?

Also could you have the option to sort by price when you click on a cube?


----------



## muchacho (Feb 26, 2017)

I think I can do both, but can't say when.


----------



## CornerCutter (Feb 26, 2017)

muchacho said:


> I think I can do both, but can't say when.


Ok great! Thank you!


----------



## muchacho (Oct 15, 2017)

@CornerCutter I added CubeDepotUSA.com (some time ago), I'll add the sorting by price in a few weeks probably.

Boring update:
- 250+ cubes now.
- Added 3 more stores (CubeDepotUSA.com and also SpeedcubesCanada.com and Tribox.com).
- Site should load a bit faster now.

Main thing I'll be working on next will be adding historical price graphs.


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Oct 18, 2017)

I checked this out. Just posting to let you know that you have been doing a great job and the site is very helpful.


----------



## muchacho (Oct 18, 2017)

Thank you!


----------



## muchacho (Oct 29, 2017)

This is how price trend graphs will look like, is it ok?

It will be able to choose with stores to show, and with which colors, and to hide the graph if you are not interested in it.


----------

